# Eucharist Tokens??



## Coram Deo (Jun 20, 2007)

I am interested in hearing the Pros and Cons of Eucharistic Communion Tokens from the Presbyterian minds of the Puritanboard?

I already know the response from 99% of the Baptist on the board so I am interested only in the Great Presbyterian Minds of this board.....

Any thoughts? Pros? Cons? Why?

Michael


----------

